# Newly pregnant



## alethealilly (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi everyone my name is louise and i'm a type 1 and am 11 weeks pregnant on monday very excited but also incredably worried about loads of things mainly my Hba1c being 8.6 and managing a stable ish pregnancy without the help from the doctors gettin pregnant. I'm 25 and have been diabetic since i was 8.


----------



## Steff (Sep 18, 2009)

hi there louise they are at least 3/4 people on here pregnant at the moment im sure they will come along and  have gone through/going through alot of the worries you are x


----------



## wakman (Sep 18, 2009)

alethealilly said:


> Hi everyone my name is louise and i'm a type 1 and am 11 weeks pregnant on monday very excited but also incredably worried about loads of things mainly my Hba1c being 8.6 and managing a stable ish pregnancy without the help from the doctors gettin pregnant. I'm 25 and have been diabetic since i was 8.



Welcome to the forum

and also congratulations on joing the CLUB.

I do know there are a few good ladies in this forum that are in the same condition.

I am sure you will find them out.

Again hello and congratualtions

Hope all goes well


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations Louise! Try not to worry - now's the time to be really selfish and look after yourself first and everything else second! As others have said, we have both pregnant members and others who have had children whilst coping with diabetes, I am sure they will be happy to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 18, 2009)

Congratulations on your pregnancy and welcome to the forum. Hope the father is being supportive to you?


----------



## Smit (Sep 18, 2009)

Huge congratulations. Keep us posted on how your getting on. I am thinking about starting a family soon and also worried of the unknown. Big kisses. x x x x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Congratulations on your pregnancy , and welcome to the forum !! We have a few pregnant members atm so you are not alone !! , the rest of us will try and help and support you as much as possible too *


----------



## alethealilly (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks everyone hehe lookin forward to getting to know other women in my condition, why does that sound bad , but anyway i do have one major concern and it might sound silly but i don't know how to handle it but my OH is being amazing with me. anyway the problem is my OH's family want us to move closer to them because they sed they could help with the baby and things but i'm really worried about havin to change all my doctors and nurses that are dealing with my diabetes as well as my pregnancy and it's a really big stress that i don't need what do i do


----------



## Copepod (Sep 19, 2009)

Is there a third way? Ie not you moving or staying with no family help. Can your OH's family support you by coming to stay and / or other ways? Might not be appropriate depending on your housing situation, but when my sister (she doesn't have diabetes) had her first baby in Birmingham, I was working in Belfast and went to stay with her and her husband for a week, until half term when her husband was off work. As she had an emergency caesarian, she needed someone to lift kettles, baskets of washing etc. She used to dump her baby in bed with me early each morning, so she could have a shower in peace - "here's your niece". Several times I carried niece into town to get shopping, as she liked being in the baby harness, or I'd sit downstairs with niece, sometimes in cot, sometimes on my lap, with the family cats watching with interest - it meant my sister could have an afternoon nap. A GP and a health visitor came round on 2 different afternoons, and I hope they realised that my sister was having a good rest, not being negligent! Meanwhile, our mum was bringing round food for immediate eating or freezing. Sadly when their second girl was born, I wasn't able to get away for a week from work, but try to help whenever I can - they're now 10 and 8 years old.


----------



## alethealilly (Sep 20, 2009)

I understand what u mean copecod coz my sister used to do that with me but this time it's different coz i'm the one thats pregnant but she doesn't help with much and she and my 2 nephews are my only family but my biggest problem is my OH's family live in Kent and we live in South Yorkshire and i know full well that we wud get all the help we wud need if we moved down there coz they all live close by eachother an call us or msg us about 3 times a week which is wonderfull but my sister lives about 20 mins walk away and the only contact i get from her is wen she needs me to babysit. My OH's family want us to move before the baby is born but i want to stay here untill after and it's leaving me so torn and confused about what to do coz so much will be involved and i know i'm the mum and it's my dessision but i don't want to hurt his family or mine if that makes any sense at all ?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Louise
I know what you mean about siblings who are parents needing more help. I haven't got any of my own children, but have played parts in raising my sister's and several friends' - regular baby sitting, baths etc, and now they're older, trampolining, finding things in the garden, talking about things they're parents aren't so interested in eg natural history etc. I'm not going to have children, but I know I couldn't expect any help from my sister, although my parents would come over to stay (I live 100 miles from parents & sister).
Do you and your OH work? Although you'll both have some leave around the time of the birth, you'll need to return to work eventually - and finding a new job in a new area might be difficult.


----------



## alethealilly (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm writing a book atm and my OH works in a kitchen and his boss sed if u do move i'l have a word with some people i know and get u work down there so thats good and my OH's sister sed she can get him a managers job at McD's which isn't to bad i guess i know it'l be hard but we need the help and i'm not gonna get it here i'm just worried about the effect on my diabetes and the baby if we move before it's born.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Louise

Congrats on your great news, try not to worry too much, come on here as much as you can lots of great people here will answer any of your questions, or have a rant with you!


----------



## Emmal31 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Louise,

I'm currently 20 weeks pregnant got a scan this afternoon actually I can't wait! congratulations on the pregnancy like other people have said there's a few of us on here that are pregnant at the minute so if you have any questions etc i'm sure one of us can help you  Have you had your dating scan yet? 

I moved this saturday just gone so I will have to change doctors but my hospital care will stay in the same place cause i've only moved a couple of towns away which is good. The only thing i'm worrying about is my midwife care because it's not been brilliant up till now plus i will be moving once again a few weeks before the birth so i'll be changing doctors and midwife's AGAIN which is a nightmare I won't bore you with the story but it's just stressful thinking about it! If i could have stayed where I was living and had the same doctors etc the whole way through I would have done, so I guess it's down to you really and how you feel.Although I have quite a bit of family near by so i'm in a different situation to you. If you feel up for moving whilst your pregnant and changing doctors etc then the help from the relatives once you get there would be worth it at the end I think personally.

Let us know how you get on with the pregnancy 

Emma x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi Louise, 

Congratulations!  Hopefully since you've known you're pregnant you've been in contact with your diabetes team & they've been supportive! (Some teams are better than others!)

I have had diabetes (T1) for 30 yrs now, since I was 11 months old.  I have a 2 1/2yr old son, born by C section due to pre eclampsia (PET), and am currently 12 weeks pregnant.  My mum died when I was a kid, and we live in the same town as my OH's family, so I read your post with interest!  My personal experience, being quite a private person in some ways & no longer used to "motherly fuss" & take over, was that once baby arrived, the in laws got a bit intense (letting themselves in & coming upstairs unannounced first thing in the morning to see the baby the day after we got out of hospital, etc etc).  Personally, I hated the fuss & feeling like my life was being taken over...If I could have lived miles away at that time, i would!   Although I had been really ill with the PET, I was up & about quite quickly & had no help lifting baby, kettles etc...In fact, in the hospital there was no help at all...but I muddled along ok.

Personally, I would suggest that if you are comfortable with & have confidence in your diabetic team, now is not the time to go changing...you will need to be really intensively monitored over the next few months, & post birth especially you will need access to support you trust...and as the experiences of many people on these pages show, not all NHS trusts are equal alas. Just my tuppeneth worth!

Anyway, all the best, I know how frustrating diabetes can be whilst pregnant (just ask my OH how I feel about diabetes at the mo, poor soul, I have been ranting!) but boy oh boy, the end result is worth the hard work & stress!

All the best,

Twitchy x


----------



## allisonb (Sep 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and congratulations on your pregnancy.  I'm 15 weeks pregnant at the moment and have had type 1 for about seven years.  I've already got three children, the first two were born before my diabetes days and the third following diagnosis.  

There's not getting away with the fact that being diabetic and pregnant is hard work.  I'm lucky because my diabetes team are all very good, although my community midwife knows very little about diabetes.

Try not to worry too much, it's important to look after you and your baby now and not worry about what other people want.  You need to do whatever is most comfortable for you.

Ask away if you've got any questions....they're a good bunch on here!

Allison x


----------



## alethealilly (Sep 22, 2009)

Thankyou all sooo much especially your info Twitchy. I have decided that i'm staying in South Yorkshire to have the baby and move a couple of months or so after it's born i think it's the best thing to do really, i just hope my in laws understand that this is all new to me and a very big stress that i don't want to be put through. I know that one of my OH's brother's wife's is a quallified nurse but i think she would agree with me about it being dangerous to move during the pg and havin to deal with my diabetes as well coz it's not always been this controlled but i will keep everyone up to date on things. Thankyou all again so much xxxxxx


----------

